# 180 help?



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Can you do it on carpet?

Can you butter them?

Can you ride switch?


You are cramping up probably.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Can you do a flat ground 180??
I just started doing flat grounds, as my 180's off jumps was hit/miss mostly miss. I found I really need to rotate my shoulders. My shoulders would come around 90* then stop, hence stopping my rotation and I would land perpendicular to the jump or just a bit past perpendicular. Sometimes slamming sometimes barely saving it and riding off.
Hope this helps

Practice 180's on carpet, at a stand still on snow, then flat ground slow riding

-Slyder


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

You definitely need to get switch down, switch straight airs are good too (low speed, they're scarier than shit the first couple you do). 

Another thing I like to practice is going down the hill like you regularly do, then continue your carve all the way around until you're facing back up hill. Then jump and turn 180. This way you're doing a 180 at speed but you're still landing your regular way facing back down the mountain.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

there's absolutely no reason to wind up or swing your arms on a FS 180. You can do a FS 180 all with your legs/hips.

That said, if you are winding up and swinging, I'd venture a guess that there's a problem with your windup/technique, because you should be able to _easily_ spin 180.

YouTube - Frontside 180 Snowboard Trick Tip with Abby Lockhart

Watch her upper body in this it almost doesn't move at all. You should be landing switch, not fakie, so your torso/shoulders/head really shouldn't need to be "spinning" at all.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I think OP needs to give more details.
experience riding: beg, int, adv?
Flat ground?
Park jump
Side hit
medium jump
Reg or goofy rider, not sure that's necessary but can't hurt.

When I was doing my flat 180's I need to really wind up. It might be easier for the more advanced riders but even simple tricks for newbies (myself) still take more work.

-Slyder


----------

